
QAnon groups have millions of members on Facebook, documents show - minimaxir
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/qanon-groups-have-millions-members-facebook-documents-show-n1236317
======
minimaxir
> the spokesperson, who asked not to be named for fear of harassment from the
> QAnon community, wrote in an emailed statement.

------
aaron695
> QAnon groups have millions of members on Facebook

So do most religious groups.

I don't get the point.

I wouldn't say they cause particularly more violence than other religious
organisations.

